# Ethernet Connection Help with new LWX-1



## Dutchlund (Apr 8, 2008)

I just bought the LWX-1 Sirius weather antenna and hooked it up to my HDS-10 unit. Unfortunately, it uses the ethernet port that I had been using to share data between my helm and bow units. Is there a way to hook up an LWX-1 unit and also share data using the ethernet connection?? would an ethernet expansion port solve the problem?

Any help would be appreciated.


----------

